# Cardio intensity?



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey, im doing a short cut at the moment, ive been doing incline walking after weights sessions, is keeping my heart rate around 140 for about 40minuites intense enough? or do i need to be doing more?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

are you dropping body fat? if yes, then you're doing fine. if not, then you need to adjust something, that could be cardio duration/intensity/frequency or it could be adding another weights session or it could be calorie or macronutrient manipulation.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I would get you heart rate to about 170 for 15-20 minutes doing interval training.

Quicker and more effective


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I would get you heart rate to about 170 for 15-20 minutes doing interval training.
> 
> Quicker and more effective


I do that every morning for about 20-30 minuites.

After my weight session wich finishes about half 7pm i usually do more cardio, but my legs ache i'm tired etc etc


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

are you seeing any difference, how long have you been doing it?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I wouldnt fancy doing 40 minutes cardio after a weight session (mostly cos illd be bored to death)

But I imagine if your doing 3 sessions of 20 minutes HIIT a week that would of been enough?


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

Only properly started last week, only going for about 4 more weeks to drop a bit a little bit of fat because im a paranoid cvunt.


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I wouldnt fancy doing 40 minutes cardio after a weight session (mostly cos illd be bored to death)
> 
> But I imagine if your doing 3 sessions of 20 minutes HIIT a week that would of been enough?


 Ive got into the routine of getting up and doing 20-30 mins hiit every day before work, and to be honest the 40mins after weights isnt to bad i just perv at all the milfs ( david lloyd ) while listening to music so it's not toooo bad haha


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

jwynn said:


> Ive got into the routine of getting up and doing 20-30 mins hiit every day before work, and to be honest the 40mins after weights isnt to bad i just perv at all the milfs ( david lloyd ) while listening to music so it's not toooo bad haha


what type of hiit are you doing in the morning buddy?


----------



## jw1202 (Sep 25, 2010)

gyppo12345 said:


> what type of hiit are you doing in the morning buddy?


 5 Minuite warm up then around 40 seconds running, heart rate gets up to about 190, then 1 minuite of fast walking, repeat for about 15 mins, thats all i can do because of time i have to start getting ready for work then.

Also i have a physical job and im keeping my calories pretty low, like 200g carbs 300g protein 50g fats.


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

Celia said:


> I've just started doing cardio to lose some weight and wondered whether your heart rate has any effect on calories burned. So if I ran for 10 minutes with a heart rate of 170, I'd burn more calories than running for 10 minutes with a heart rate of 130? How much of a difference does heart rate have? For instance, is running 10 minutes with a heart rate of 170 better than quickly walking 30 minutes with a heart rate of 120?


no is the blunt answer

at a lower intesity, as long as glycogen/insulin levels are depleted (after weights or first thing on an empty stomach) then your body will use your fat stores as an energy source.

If the intensity is increased, your body will cry out for energy at a quicker rate and of better quality. This better quality energy comes from muscle, ignoring the fat stores. So the idea is to keep the intensity low ish (around 65% of max heart rate) to make sure you are burning fat stores.


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

Coming back to this what kind of heart rate would 65% of max heart rate be? or does it vary a lot?

Also whats the longest period of time 1 should be doin low intensity cardio after weights?-

while trying to maintain as much muscle as possible


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

I completely agree with steveo

You should be aiming for a heart rate of around 125-130 for 45 minutes on an empty stomach if you want to burn fat. don't do any more than an hour and you'll hold onto the muscle much better than HIT

Worked an absolute charm when I was cutting

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

standardflexer said:


> Coming back to this what kind of heart rate would 65% of max heart rate be? or does it vary a lot?
> 
> Also whats the longest period of time 1 should be doin low intensity cardio after weights?-
> 
> while trying to maintain as much muscle as possible


I don't do fasted cardio but my post workout cardio is 20 mins at 60-65% which is walking on treadmill at 3.5 with no incline!! My heart rate is around 117 at that and it's working for me. If I try doing bike or cross trainer even on really low resistance I can't keep my heart rate below 130!!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> I don't do fasted cardio but my post workout cardio is 20 mins at 60-65% which is walking on treadmill at 3.5 with no incline!! My heart rate is around 117 at that and it's working for me. If I try doing bike or cross trainer even on really low resistance I can't keep my heart rate below 130!!


3.5kph?? that must be like being in a funeral march!! thats not even an amble!:laugh:


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> 3.5kph?? that must be like being in a funeral march!! thats not even an amble!:laugh:


I agree but that's about the quickest I can go without my heart rate going too high!


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> 3.5kph?? that must be like being in a funeral march!! thats not even an amble!:laugh:


I don't know for sure but I think it is MPH not KPH.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Id surgest a routine that works the body for short intense periods (i use this) start with a gentle 5 min warm on ur treadmill, then somthing along these lines:

cross trainer : callorie program 200cal - attempt to complete as fast as you physicaly can.

bike - level 10 for 10 mins keep the rpm over 85 all the time.

row - 1000m explosivly as fast as possible,

stair machine - interval 8mins 30 second work 30 sec rest, rest rate 75 work rate 140 steps per min.

100 sit ups on decline bench (to rest)

skipping rope - 10 mins as many rev's as you can do ( i skip fast so get quite a few in)

then stretch.

A good gauge of work rate I find is how wet your vest is PWO. i reach peak hear rates on these exercises of around 170 sometimes hard to say as the stupid health and safety omiters on the machins tell me heart rate danger slow down lol ( I'LL BE THE JUDGE OF THAT!)

hope this helps grant


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

I find HIIT too damaging on my body to do it regularly, no doubt it works but if it impacts my weights workouts it defeats the point for me!


----------



## JPN (Nov 30, 2010)

I personally think High Intensity Interval Training is the best for cardio. Sprint for a minute, jog for a minute. Do for about 15 to 20 minutes.


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

If you have any weight on you, running is a bitch on the joints and i get ****ing massive calf pumps so i do no running!

6.6 kph at a 4% incline for 35 - 40mins will suffice i do this x2 a day


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.notyouraveragefitnesstips.com/best-workout-routines/best-cardio-for-weight-loss-hiit-workout-routine

great article and the routine is good too


----------



## frankthetank80 (Feb 13, 2011)

stevo99 said:


> http://www.notyouraveragefitnesstips.com/best-workout-routines/best-cardio-for-weight-loss-hiit-workout-routine
> 
> great article and the routine is good too


I like that HIIT workout, gonna give that a go tomorrow


----------

